

Can Circuit Breakers Be Used to Store Memory? - lightsoff

There is a character limit of 2000, so please see my comment below.
======
simonblack
A circuit-breaker is basically a type of relay. Many early computers used
relays.

Anything that can be set in two states, and the state of it can be read back,
can be used as binary memory.

------
lightsoff
Recently my Kitchen Lights have been finicky, in that they won't immediately
Flip On. To turn the lights on, one needs to flip the switch On, Off, On, Off,
etc. several times in order to get the Kitchen Lights to physically light up
and turn on. The Kitchen Lights were like this for some time, and I didn’t
really think much of it. It seems like the circuit is “Stuck” in an “Off”
state.

Similarly my Bathroom Lights displayed the exact opposite, in that the light
stayed On (i.e., lit up) after hitting all the switches to off. Again, I had
to begin flipping the switches On, Off, On, Off to finally get the Bathroom
Lights to physically stop and turn off. As if the circuit were “Stuck” in an
“On” state.

So we know that Transistors in a computer typically hold a voltage, and by the
variance of this voltage we can develop two distinct states; e.g., High and
Low voltage. We translate this physical voltage signal into a digital signal;
representing a One or Zero. That is, a "Bit" of information. Follow me so far?

Now I am wondering, not being a hardware engineer, electrician, or an expert
in computer information theory, and a relatively rudimentary (compared to many
people in this forum) understanding of how a digital computer works; but, is
it possible to use a circuit breaker, the electric grid, appliances, or any
other ordinary household item as a store of information via High and Low
voltage?

In other words, is it theoretically possible that with a Nest-like device (a
computer connected to the electric-grid of a house) one could pulsate, change
voltages, or somehow induce other appliances on the same circuit to store a
bit of information? Could, an algorithm or program, be running throughout the
electric grid, using [1] a circuit breaker, [2] appliance, or [3] any voltage
carrier as a store of information? Could voltage running through a circuit be
used as a Bit of information?

For example, my home has 24 circuit breakers, or potentially 3 Bytes of
information. Let’s say I have an Xbox connected to the Internet, and it has an
IP address. My Xbox changes the standard voltage from of 120V to 119V on its
circuit and thus stores a Bit of information. Similarly, my Apple TV is
upstairs, on a completely different circuit breaker, and manages to change the
voltage to 121V, storing another Bit of information that is again, outside of
any known data store, computer, etc. If these IP connected devices could
manage to store these two bits of information on their respective electric
circuits…

My question is, ignoring the inefficiency of this method of information
storage, could an algorithm or program be run across a set of circuits like
this? Could my Internet Connected devices, each on their own respective
circuits, be harboring some unknown “Bit of Information” in a much larger
scheme?

Apologize if this is a stupid question. But now my mind is running on about
how AI might evade the detection of humanity and already be existent or
running throughout our electricity.

Thanks for your attention.

